# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wiersma (Almere)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wiersma

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Waterwijk, Huisartsen, Almere

Adres: Botplein 4, Almere

Website: www.zorggroep-almere.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wiersma*

----------

